# How To Setup Email Marketing & SEO For Your Shop With Caleb Reinhold



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Caleb Reinhold, Digital Marketing Consultant in Chicago, stopped by to discuss how to help print shops get going on email marketing.

Email marketing has proven to be a sure-fire way to generate new sales for your shop. We walk through how to get started and optimizing this flow.

We'll also cover:
- Attribution of ads
- Segmenting emails
- Enriching email data
- Tools to send emails
- Picking subject lines & personalization
- Approximate open rates of emails 
- Frequency of sending
- SEO Tips to show up faster

Listen to this episode: https://soundcloud.com/printavo/how-to-setup-email-marketing-seo-for-your-shop-with-caleb-reinhold


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Caleb Reinhold thanks for sharing your expertise with print shop owners.
However, the biggest issue is not staying in contact with those we already know (that's how we got their email) but consistently growing the list with fresh blood.

Of course the conversion rate with the former is much higher than the latter, (that is why so many experts focus on this group) but, in my opinion, if the list is not growing the business is declining.

List building, in my opinion is the most critical function, I would argue more important than having creative graphics to market. Marketing to past customers, those on the list already is mostly automated.

Marketing is too often the most overlooked aspect of business for the new shop owner and very likely the reason they do not become an old shop owner.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Many ways to grow the list as well. Biggest is taking in every email from all prospects, you can purchase emails, collect them from a blog, and host a contest and ask for email as entry.


----------



## Bobby84 (Jan 5, 2021)

LancerFlorida said:


> Caleb Reinhold thanks for sharing your expertise with print shop owners.
> However, the biggest issue is not staying in contact with those we already know (that's how we got their email) but consistently growing the list with fresh blood.
> 
> Of course the conversion rate with the former is much higher than the latter, (that is why so many experts focus on this group) but, in my opinion, if the list is not growing the business is declining.
> ...


What are some of the ways you Market? If you don’t mind sharing.


----------



## Mantora (Nov 18, 2021)

All of these consultants say the right things, but they don't tell everything. Because no one wants to reveal exactly what the secret of their success is and how they have achieved great results in their field. I can also toss you a helpful article at https://wordable.io/improve-your-email-marketing/  that has some interesting ideas and gets some things right too. As a suggestion, create ads and letters in a way that hooks most people and is not mediocre. After all, it's the pitch that makes your company successful.


----------

